# How to 'finish' a cutout, collecting the left over bees? Help please



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

The NUC might work. I like to leave the cutout box at the old location for a day or two, the bees seem to collect onto it. But I don't do a lot of cutouts...


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

clean ALL the old comb/wax...spray down old hive area with either clear ammonia or white vinegar...usually I leave either the hive or leave them a 'catch hive'[nuc box]with some old drawn comb


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I do a lot of cut outs and I leave a hive, put a little brood from the cut out in it. This gets those outside. 

Then wait until dark, then use a bee vac to get what are left in the cut out area.

Most important..... Remove all comb from the work area. If stray comb with either honey or brood is left near the cut out site, the bees will go to it.

cchoganjr


----------

